# moving from jf SmugMug to LR's own SmugMug-plugin



## axismundi (Sep 14, 2010)

Since I upgraded to LR 3.2 about 2 weeks ago, the "jf SmugMug" plugin doesn't operate anymore and I am forced to switch to the new SmugMug-plugin provided in LR 3.2.

It's not too bad, just I don't know how to apply the Mogrify-plugin in the new workflow. Previously, I used the Export-workflow to apply Mogrify and send to SmugMug using jf SmugMug.
Now with LR's SmugMug-plugin, you do not use the Export dialogue - you just drop your photos to the SmugMug-folder. Pretty cool, just I wonder how to apply Mogrify? Do I have to export to HardDisk, re-import to LR and then drop it into the SmugMug-folder?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 14, 2010)

Jeffrey's should work with 3.2. Are you running the latest version (2'1''829.176)?

You can apply Mogrify in either Export or Publish, and you can do that with Jeffrey's too. When you set up the Publish collection, insert the Mogrify steps just like you would in Export.

(Disclaimer: I don't use Smugmug myself, but I don't see why it should be different from Flickr or any of the others.)


----------



## axismundi (Sep 14, 2010)

yes you're right, thanks.


----------

